
Are Sensors the Answer to Beat Growing TSA Lines? This Airport Says “YES” - bliptrack
http://www.aviationpros.com/article/12217457/cvg-fights-wait-times-with-technology
======
tomohawk
No. The answer is to kick the TSA out.

[http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Update/2016/0514/Is-
Phoenix...](http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/USA-Update/2016/0514/Is-Phoenix-
airport-opting-out-of-the-TSA-video)

